# Wow. Nice cameltoe at Supergo.



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Hum _that_, Sabine.

http://www.supergo.com/profile.cfm?lProd_id=22490&lmfg_id=&searchtext=quest&referpage=

And the second pic is even _better_.

Sorry, but anything's better than the tired Rockwell thread.

fp


----------



## george_da_trog (Jul 1, 2003)

Well, If we're going there....









george


----------



## titusguy (Jan 14, 2004)

Awesome Friday morning surprise thanks. 

Bring on the donkey punch and dirty sanchez jokes.....


----------



## Kevinv (Apr 12, 2004)

how about Ambushed Paddington


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Important weekend ahead!

Notice for Homieland Security Deptarment:

Mark your calendars for Saturday, May 22!!!

As you may already know, it is a sin for a Taliban male to see any 
woman other than his wife naked, and that he must commit suicide if 
he does.

So this Saturday at 4 p.m. Eastern time all American women are asked 
to walk out of their house completely naked to help weed out any 
neighborhood terrorists.

Circling your block for one hour is recommended for this antiterrorist effort.

All men are to position themselves in lawn chairs in front of their 
house to prove they are not Taliban and to demonstrate that they 
think it is okay to see nude women other than their wife and to show 
support for all American women.

And since the Taliban also does not approve of alcohol, a cold 
6-pack at your side is further proof of your anti-Taliban sentiment.

The American government appreciates your efforts to root out 
terrorists and applauds your participation in this antiterrorist 
activity. God Bless America. It is your patriotic duty to pass this 
on.

--


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

can't forget of course:
www.cameltoe.com


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Not better...*

...but funnier: www.cameltoe.org

fp


----------



## ian flux (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

MRfire said:


> Ah, guess I'll have to chime in on this one - how about camel "mole" toe!


holy shiznot!! Terry, I almost messed myself seeing that. You are one sick puppy! You gonna ride this weekend???


----------



## MRfire (Jan 12, 2004)

namaSSte said:


> holy shiznot!! Terry, I almost messed myself seeing that. You are one sick puppy! You gonna ride this weekend???


What do you mean - that's my wife!! - Only kidding. I got all kinds of crazy pics on this computer.

I have a wedding to go to Saturday, but Sunday I'll be riding somewhere - prob. local though. I'll tell ya, that Bullit gives me mucho confidence on the rough stuff - glides like a knife through butter. It's a little bit of a pig on the climbs, but not too bad. Also, one of my good riding buddies just cut the tip of his finger off with a table saw! He's taking it pretty well though and should be back on the bike soon. I will send you and e-mail for sure when we head to West Branch - maybe next weekend - it's only an hour and half from Cleveland.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

MRfire said:


> What do you mean - that's my wife!! - Only kidding. I got all kinds of crazy pics on this computer.
> 
> I have a wedding to go to Saturday, but Sunday I'll be riding somewhere - prob. local though. I'll tell ya, that Bullit gives me mucho confidence on the rough stuff - glides like a knife through butter. It's a little bit of a pig on the climbs, but not too bad. Also, one of my good riding buddies just cut the tip of his finger off with a table saw! He's taking it pretty well though and should be back on the bike soon. I will send you and e-mail for sure when we head to West Branch - maybe next weekend - it's only an hour and half from Cleveland.


Sounds good. Let me know where you'll be Sunday if you want. If the planets align, maybe Ill come out your way.

Im anxious to see taht Bullit, those are so sick! For the moment, Im staying with the hardtail but beffing it up a bit. Should be building up my Chameleon on Tuesday and I bet that the Sherman I am putting on the front is gonna make that thing as smooth as a hardtail is gonna get.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

she best be gettin herself to the clinic. that looks like a wart to me.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

moschika said:


> she best be gettin herself to the clinic. that looks like a wart to me.


Kind of looks like she's got a matching one on her chin too.


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

*I'm only responding to this 'cause...*

I tought you said CAMO.... geeze


----------



## Gnarlygig (Jan 27, 2004)

*Here's the male version.........*

...complete with Spandura crotch!

It's the "Yank This" system, from Cannondale.








...but do they make you speak in a higher voice?









Excellent Minnie,...now for some Yank This gloves just like mine!


----------

